# Swamper At Heart



## BassFrye82 (Feb 7, 2017)

I always thought myself to be more in love with the mountains or the countryside, but for the past few years, the swamps have taken over my heart. I can't get enough. Such a majestic place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2017)

The mountains are mighty nice, but my heart belongs in these Southern swamps where I was raised. The beauty and variety of game, fish, birds, plants, trees, and reptiles just adds to the appeal.

Great pictures.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2017)

Pictures like that will make swampers out of us all!
Fantastic shots!  Welcome to the Photo Forum and thanks for sharing!
Dennis


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep, me too. Love the swamps and river bottoms.
Those first 2 look like Banks Lake


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome photographs! The nice thing about GA . You can have it all I six hr. Drive !


----------



## BassFrye82 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks everybody, and thanks for the welcome! The first two are from Banks Lake. The gator is from the Okefenokee. I need a shack or houseboat in the swamp, so I don't have to live vicariously through my photography. lol


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 8, 2017)

kadiddlehopper said:


> awesome photographs! The nice thing about ga . You can have it all i six hr. Drive !



+1!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nicely done on these!  Give me a choice between a nice swamp and a mountain, and I'll choose the swamp almost every time!

Keep the cool shots coming!


----------



## BassFrye82 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just a few more.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 11, 2017)

More nice ones!  Look great in B&W.


----------

